# Any thoughts on Fendi's ISeeU?



## lilone

Has anyone bought the new ISeeU bag in size small?  Just wondering if it fits a lot more the the mini Peekaboo, etc.  I know it is a somewhat new release.  Any information would be helpful!


----------



## portraitofalady

Also curious about this. Looks so chic!


----------



## bubblemallow

The Iseeu small definitely fits a lot more than the peekaboo mini, at least 1.5-2x more I’d say. Caveat that my iseeu is in selleria, so the leather is less stiff and I’m able to open it much wider compared to the calfskin mini. 

Here’s a pic comparing the two: 
Left: Peekaboo iseeu small in white selleria (it’s more ivory/cream than white). Right: Peekaboo mini in calfskin


----------



## Greentea

Thank you for this!


----------



## JavaJo

Small ISEEU (left) vs Essentially (slightly bigger then Mini) - photo from SA


----------



## LemonDrop

Iseeu is sooooo pretty.


----------



## Tolstoi123

I tried it in the store, very nice indeed. It's a perfect "small but not too small" bag, you can carry your essentials and a few extras. The section in the middle limits the capacity though for this size of bag.


----------



## Megs

I have an ISEEU and LOVE it - it's lighter but just as good as the 'original' Peekaboo!


----------



## cncm

I just tried this bag on in the boutique today and really liked it. I was told it holds its shape better than the Iconic since there is the extra divider in the middle...is that true? I like my bags more structured. Also I'm new to Fendi and getting a little confused at how many different versions of the Peekaboo there are. Does anyone have a quick summary of all the different iterations and pros/cons?


----------



## eggz716

I’m also torn between iseeu small and peekaboo mini both in a beige color.  Not sure why I cant decide! Any other feedback from anyone who has been able to compare?


----------



## ellissaa

Apparently the iseeu medium fits a macbook pro 13inch (says one article I read) but I just went to the boutique to try it on and measure it and it seemed a little too small! Does anyone here happen to have it and a macbook to confirm? It's such a beautiful bag but I was hooooping it would also serve as a work bag occasionally!


----------



## Itinerantd

I’ve been eyeing the east west in brown gradient leather (website photo here) but when I went to the store and saw it in person it was not shiny and gorgeous but more like the consistency of a sad ginger bread cookie haha. It also had slight markings not sure if from the leather working naturally or what, also wrinkles at the part where the rim has those clasp fastener things.
Should I try to find another one? Wondering if they all looked like that one.


----------



## devilangel

cncm said:


> I just tried this bag on in the boutique today and really liked it. I was told it holds its shape better than the Iconic since there is the extra divider in the middle...is that true? I like my bags more structured. Also I'm new to Fendi and getting a little confused at how many different versions of the Peekaboo there are. Does anyone have a quick summary of all the different iterations and pros/cons?



I also like my bags structured and expect it to hold its shape a few years down the line.
I was looking at pre-loved peekaboos and noticed all of them will droop and lose its shape eventually. I hope ISEEU solves this problem and it does look promising because there are a ton more piping on the sides as well as that middle divider. But since it's so new, I guess no one will really know the results till a few years later


----------



## Logic

I wish it came in a mini size with the contrast stitching on the outside. The minis that has it is just the top part.


----------



## JavaJo

Logic said:


> I wish it came in a mini size with the contrast stitching on the outside. The minis that has it is just the top part.


Agree!  I was also drawn to the contrast stitching all around the bag.  However, I found the small ISEEU version a lot heavier than the Mini ISEEU size and therefore I opted for this alternate Mini Selleria instead. Similar - also in Selleria leather - but has tone-on-tone stitching, and the top part looks a bit more polished with leather folded over as opposed to rough stitching exposed.

Has the python handle, and perfect weight and size for me!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

ellissaa said:


> Apparently the iseeu medium fits a macbook pro 13inch (says one article I read) but I just went to the boutique to try it on and measure it and it seemed a little too small! Does anyone here happen to have it and a macbook to confirm? It's such a beautiful bag but I was hooooping it would also serve as a work bag occasionally!


Hi @ellissaa were you able to find out? 
Or can anyone please confirm if it fits...? Thanks!


----------

